# Scrapies tags



## FFA_Goats (May 11, 2014)

I live in Oregon and I have a show tomorrow. My adviser said that I can use a scrapie ear tag from the school for now but he wasn't sure if I needed one or not. I live in Oregon, and I have a Nigerian Dwarf doe. I won't be selling her. I just need to know if I need to put one in or not. If I don't have to I don't want to.
Thanks!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I don't think you need a Scrapie tag for a Nigerian. Where abouts in OR are you? I live in eastern WA, and about an hour from OR  I'm in 4-H.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

I know dairy animals don't need ear tags in WA, just tattoos if they're crossing state lines.


----------



## FFA_Goats (May 11, 2014)

I live in Milwaukie, but my show is in Canby. The show rules say that sheep and goats need scrapie tags, but my adviser wasn't sure that I did.... I'm just really confused.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Last year I didn't have Scrapies tags for my Nigerians.


----------



## llazykllamas (Dec 20, 2012)

Scrapie tags should come from the farm the animal was purchased from - not just anyone's. Some shows have different requirements. Best to contact the show secretary.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

To show she has to be identified to herd of origin. She needs a tag or tattoo either one works.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

I dont see why a goat show of any kind (other then a market stock show where the animal is sold) would have any need of having animals have scrappie tags. The tag wouldnt be logged down. It doesnt state an animal is scrappies free or even tested for that matter. It is simply a means the government can use to track an animal back to a previous location if that animal is tested and found to be positive. There simply is no logical reason why a goat show would require a scrappies tag (other then mentioned above).


----------

